# Personalized License Plates



## Madison

I recently moved to ND and thinking about getting personalized license plates being they are a lot cheaper than MN plates..

Anyways just wanting to get an idea of what compliments your vehicle as far as personlized plates.. Pictures are welcome.. (I dont want to copy anyone)...

So far I've seen some like WNGMASTR, LV2DCOY, VIKNGFAN etc. etc.


----------



## djleye

Welcome to Gods country Maddy!!! Where is home now??

I think you just use the James Brown mug shot!!! :lol:


----------



## englishpointer

OU812


----------



## Madison

djleye said:


> Welcome to Gods country Maddy!!! Where is home now??
> 
> I think you just use the James Brown mug shot!!! :lol:


Dan, I'm in Bismarck now. Trying to sell my house in the cities then I'll buy out here.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Don't forget to search for their availability:

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/dot/mv/plate


----------



## cbass

IB6UB9


----------



## J.D.

Saw this one once and thought it was pretty funny:

NOFATHO


----------



## Bob Kellam

I always liked FAH-Q, perfect for those tail-gaitors 

Bob


----------



## BenelliBlaster

IM YY4U

If you get it I guess I'm not. :lol:


----------



## Madison

Well I got some good suggestions however I looked on the ND DOT web page and they have all been taken already :lol: :lol:

I was thinking I4GOT, just in case I'm ever involved in a hit and I gotta run.. When the police ask the person what the plates were.. I4GOT!

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## dogdigger

one guy in my old building, IH8ND hahah well at least i thought it was funny.


----------



## Eric Evenson

I like H20FALL - BIGSHOT theres so many good ones already taken lol


----------



## quackattack

I'm trying to think of a good one. I think I might have to pick up some of those.


----------



## zettler

A girl I worked with in California in 1973 had one on her VW Bug that read, "SKIRU2"...

I wonder what ever happened to April?


----------



## gundogguru

I just sent for my tag here is SC. UGLYDOG. Everybody calls my German wirehairs uglydogs so it fits. :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy

My nickname in college was Fun Guy, but I would be real nervous driving around with a license plate that read FUNGUY. Sort of reminds me of the ASSMAN plate that Kramer got by mistake on Seinfeld.


----------



## dblkluk

Guess what mine read???? :lol: 
I've thought about FOWLPLY, DWNFOWL, TAKE EM, LEGBAND..etc
The best one I've seen was an email sent to me that were on a Hummer H2
They were GIV ME A.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

This one may fit Madison, anyway your dogs may approve. BNNYDOG. :lol:


----------



## Madison

Thanks Darin.. YEah that would fit.. BEign I like to run my beagle on rabbits.. I was thinking something like MNESOX since muskie fishing is my other real passion and I'm from MN.. ESOX is the latin name for pike and muskies..I think the limit on letters is 7??


----------



## Field Hunter

Here's one for someone we hunt with....you know who you are.

L8AGIN! LOL


----------



## joespiek

I should get this to remind one of my buddies that always seems to "forget" his wallet when i pull up to the pump.

BYATNK

or get the bumper sticker that says "This thing doesn't run on Thank You's"


----------



## MossyMO

*ID8JLB8*

Found it here - http://www-chaos.umd.edu/misc/plates.html Tons of good ones here !!!


----------



## djleye

> L8AGIN


I just cannot figure out who that would be???????????? :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

djleye said:


> L8AGIN
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot figure out who that would be???????????? :wink:
Click to expand...

If it happens twice in our bunch, it would have to read LFTBHND!! 8)


----------



## joespiek

our hunting party all crashes at my buddies tiny shack

most mornings after having too much fun the night before it should read

WKDAFUP


----------



## 870 XPRS

Just getting my pickup today, so to all of you that were looking for 870XPRS,,,it's now out of commission!


----------



## mallard

Well it sure as heck is'nt me Dan,and Monte.I ussually sleep in my pickup by the field.Could it be the guy that is a world class crow caller? oke:


----------



## Chickshunt2

I like CRTRGTR


----------



## Robert A. Langager

One of the better ones I've seen lately was SCHEISSE.

For those of you who know German, you know what that means.

Too bad you can't get an esset (ß) to spell it in old German.

SCHEIßE!

RC


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Huunt Scheisse!!

What in the devil does your avatar represent Robert?


----------



## Robert A. Langager

4CurlRedleg said:


> Huunt Scheisse!!
> 
> What in the devil does your avatar represent Robert?


I dunno. I saw it one day on another forum and had to have it. It cracks me up.

A dude rips out a chunk of another dude and wears it for a hat, I guess.

Sick, yes. But I like sick!

RC


----------



## FOWLPLAY1

I have FOWLPLA

Shawn


----------



## joey

270win
i saw a woman gynocologist with the plates
gynomite


----------



## g/o

I saw one that says NO WIFE another from virginia cracked me up a handicap plate a wheelchair then TIMMAY


----------



## blackace

I dont know if this one is allowed but i want HWY2HELL


----------



## Danimal

A few that I've seen over the years...

A friend in college had....... 2sexy4u.....and she wasn't kidding

on a Maserati............ rchphkr

on a 911 turbo......... notdads

on another sports car.......... earndit

my sister-in-laws favorite that she saw.... IVPLAE


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Danimal said:


> on a Maserati............ rchphkr


Fitting I'm sure. :lol:


----------



## joey

here in va i think we have the largest amount of personal plates of any state. they are all over the place....ill keep an eye out and let yall know what i see on my lunch break.


----------



## MossyMO

On my way home form work today I saw a mid 70's black Trans Am w/ T-tops, the plate read *B4 BERT*


----------



## Springer

MossyMO wrote


> On my way home form work today I saw a mid 70's black Trans Am w/ T-tops, the plate read B4 BERT


I'll bet over half of the people on here don't get that one.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Sad if over half of the people don't understand that one.


----------



## bear05

how about one that noone has like fwlhntr

that would be what mine is in minnesota

______________________________________


----------



## gundogguru

The DMV ok'd my new tag. UGLYDOG. I hope to have it by the time we leave for NODAK next thursday. This past week has been a *****. tryin to get all my gear together. If ya'll see a dark gray 4 door Dodge with UGLYDOG give a shout. We will be hunting around Woodworth.


----------



## Madison

gundogguru said:


> The DMV ok'd my new tag. UGLYDOG. I hope to have it by the time we leave for NODAK next thursday. This past week has been a b#tch. tryin to get all my gear together. If ya'll see a dark gray 4 door Dodge with UGLYDOG give a shout. We will be hunting around Woodworth.


We'll be looking out for ya!!


----------



## CDK

My hunt'en buddy has MN plates with IH8PETA

"I hate PETA"


----------



## Scott Schuchard

My plate reads DERNELK


----------

